
Don't let your hard-earned wealth be forgotten - josvdwest
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m Jos van der Westhuizen, co-founder of Nexus (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thenexusfamily.com&#x2F;). Nexus is an online dashboard for family members to share where they have life and health insurance, where they bank, and where they have investments.<p>After realizing that our families have very little transparency on where we have assets, we discovered that many other families share the same problem. Subsequently, we discovered that billions of dollars go unclaimed every year.<p>Nexus is our attempt to make families aware of this problem and to make it easier for them to automatically track their estates.<p>Thanks so much, and we can’t wait to hear your thoughts!
======
gus_massa
Is the info hidden from the other family members until you die? How does the
site detect that you have died?

~~~
josvdwest
The names of the institutions will be shared while you're alive. We have
partner institutions for monitoring deaths and if that doesn't work, other
family members can notify us via the dashboard. We then validate the death
report and assist the family members in accessing the estate.

------
typeformer
great idea!

